# New music channel from Germany - Deluxe Music (FTA)



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

There is another music channel from EU after month ago premiere of TRACE.TV from France. It is on GlobecastTV 97*W









Europe's new MUSIC TV channel is on air! Look, feel and relax...
DELUXE MUSIC amplifies the pleasant feeling of finally coming home after a long day of stress and rush. 
Familiar songs, appealing images, relaxed tunes, a few new impressions and a lot of reliability. 
DELUXE MUSIC is the home of great stars, great feelings and great entertainment. You've been waiting for this for ages. 
Music 24/7 
100 % pleasure. 100 % relaxation. 100 % chillout

This is how to receive DELUXE MUSIC throughout North America:
Satellit IA-5/K26
http://www.deluxemusic.tv/index.cfm?strLanguage=en&strLocation=us

http://projects.evisco.com/deluxemusic/s_stream/live_de_dsl3.wvx
stream for these who dont have this satelitte

Deluxe Channel 
http://www.deluxetv.de/intro/intro.html

http://www.lyngsat-address.com/df/Deluxe-Music.html

*12152 H *
*TP 26*
*SID 6*
*20000*
*3/4*










http://www.deluxemusic.tv/index.cfm?fuseaction=empfang
FAQ

PS
For Russian speaking people 
It is a test card of new Russian news channel Russia Today
*11966** H*
tp 14
22000-3/4
SID 1


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

What types of music do they play? Is the music predominately in German?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you've got the bandwidth, you can watch the stream from its site, http://www.deluxetv.de/

But despite the four-month-old post and a note on the Deluxe TV site, it's not available on IA5. LyngSat now shows (http://www.lyngsat-address.com/df/Deluxe-Music.html) that it's only available on Astra 1H, a European bird.


----------

